# Check out these clover rolls I made



## htc (Oct 15, 2005)

I thought it would be fun to document my first try at making dinner rolls. It was fun. This is the first time I have used my KA for bread, MAN is it much easier!!!! I'm not so intimidated by yeast now... 

Here are some photos, let me know what you think.

Here is my yeast:



Here is the dough before the rise:




(I forgot to take a shot after the first rise...sorry)

cut up little pieces:




Put in the pan:




after 2nd rise:




finished product:




_Also, for you experienced bakers, this batch made 24 dinner rolls. Can I cut a bread recipe in half? Since it only calls for one egg??I'm so excited at the thought of making more things with yeast. How do you all deal with timing if you are making something for a dinner party, etc._ Thanks!!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2005)

Way to go, HTC.  They look great, pass the butter.

You should be able to halve the recipe OK.  Just beat the single egg with a fork and use half of the scrabled egg for the recipe.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Oct 15, 2005)

I was going to post Andy's idea until my computer became uncooperative.  Or, you could make all of them up to where you shape them and freeze before the second rise in the muffin tin.  When they are frozen, wrap well and freeze.  When you want to bake them, put them back in the muffin tin to thaw and rise.  Check a package of frozen dinner rolls to get an idea of how long the thawing and rising would take.


----------



## jkath (Oct 15, 2005)

Very pretty, htc!


----------



## htc (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok, I  will give that a try next time I make these. Thanks!


----------



## terri2337 (Oct 16, 2005)

Those look delicious! I love clover rolls.   I'll be there in a couple of hours to help you eat them.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 16, 2005)

Very pretty.  I bet your house smelled Wonderful!!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 16, 2005)

Keep at it HC...you're doing great!  If it makes too many just freeze them when finished...then there's no more labor except taking them out of the freezer!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 16, 2005)

Those look really yummy, htc!!


----------



## htc (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks!

Hey, nobody has commented on the timing thing of baking bread/rolls for a party. When I have people over, I like to try as best as I can to have everything almost straight out of the oven. That in mind, should I just let the dough rise until everyone gets to the party, since it's a pretty quick bake? Is it possible to ever let dough rise *too* long?


----------



## YorkieMominFL (Oct 19, 2005)

Your rolls look DELICIOUS!!!!  Can your recipe be done in the bread machine and would you care to share it with us?


----------



## callie (Oct 19, 2005)

htc, you can make your dough - don't let it rise - place the dough in a greased bowl and turn once to grease the top.  Cover and keep in the refrigerator up to 4 days.  Two hours before serving, take dough out, shape as desired and let rise 1 1/4 hours (till double).  Bake as usual.


----------



## htc (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Yorkie, I dont' know about using a bread machine for this recipe. I am assuming you can do that, but hopefully someone more experienced w/ bread machines can answer that question. I used a stand mixer w/ a dough hook.


Here is the recipe:
1 1/4 c skim milk
2 tbsp sugar
4 tbsp butter, room temp
2 tsp active dry yeast (I used 1 pkg)
1 egg
2 tsp salt
3 1/2 - 4 c flour (i only needed 3 1/2)
melted butter for glazing

1. heat milk until lukewarm, test temp with your knuckle. Pour into bowl & stir in sugar, butter & yeast. Let sit for 15 min.

2. stir in egg & salt into yeast mixture. Gradually add 3 1/2c flour. Add just enough extra flour to obtain rough dough.

3. knead on floured surface until smooth and elastic. place in greased bowl, cover and set in warm place until doubled in volume (approx 1 1/2 hours). Grease 2 12c muffin pans.

4. punch down dough. cut into four equal pieces. roll ea piece into a rope 14 in long. cut rope into 18 pieces then roll each into a ball.

5. place 3 balls, side by side in each muffin cup. cover loosely and let rise in warm place until doubled in volume (approx 1/2 hr)

6. preheat oven 400 degrees. brush w/ melted butter. bake appox 20 min until lightly browned. (My oven only needed 15 minutes)


----------

